# Gotta show the bad with the good right? Fiona, 3 months



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Gawd she's going through an awful stage *lol* Really getting into the kiddo uglies. Her foal coat is shed out in random spots, she looks patchy and moth-eaten. She's mega butt-high, and her butt is enormous and overdeveloped because she runs-runs-runs. Her ears are huge and her nose is little and she just looks overall slightly goatish right now, but she's kind of a so-ugly-she's-cute too. She's just so HUGE! You can really see it in the last picture when she's standing next to mom - Freyja is between 15.2-15.3 HH, and Fiona will not be 3 months old until next Monday! I guess since Finn's conformation is so nice, I should really expect a conformation disaster out of Fiona - you don't get that lucky twice! However hopefully she will outgrow being QUITE this bad *lol*























































Holy ginormous, wooly ears!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aww i dont think she is that bad looking, she is actally really cute lol. but she does have some big ears.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww thanks. For comparison here's her full brother Finn, who is 15 months. He's got big ol' ears too, though at least they are not so out of proportion as to make him look like an alien. *lol*


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I love Fiona and Finn so much! I still want to come steal your filly!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I want them both!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

She's huge! and ridiculously cute in her awkwardness!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Fiona is so cute =P


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think she's darling! I can't wait to see what she looks like shed out! And Finn...omgosh! I want to come kidnap him, he's so darn cute!


----------



## Baileysmom (Jan 16, 2010)

I think they both are gorgeous..


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww...she is soooo cute! She will grow into those ears!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Just a quick update to show she IS finally starting to grow into herself, a little....:lol:

Now 7 months, 14.3hh. And getting uber-fuzzy!










(S'cuse Freyja's eyeball encroaching in this picture haha)


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww, I think she is cute. What is she?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Aww, I think she is cute. What is she?


Thanks! She's starting to be, at least lol. She's 3/4 Shire, 1/4 Paint


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, she's really growing into herself and getting pretty. I just knew that Rafe was going to have this huge fugly head with mule ears but he evened out nicely. I plan to get some new pictures of him today.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm following your trailer prints back to your house and stealing your horses. So freakin adorable!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's growing up so fast! It seems like just yesterday that we were counting down the days/hours before she was born!! She's just adorable!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I just had to toss this one in as well =)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think she is cute so I am not going to listen to you say other wise.

La la la, can not hear you......



Side note - getting those two grain bins out of there sure did open things up. wow.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Always, looks a million times better doesn't it? Except for the rubble in my pasture - but working on that! Now to get my barn resided and re-roofed - next project! :lol:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, she's a cutie!!
lol I was looking at the first pictures in the OP and thinking "Hey I don't know what she's talking about, she looks great!" and then I see the side pictures- that butt was _hilarious_!!!
Still darling, though! Glad to see she's growing into everything!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, it sure made things look much more open. It is funny how a couple of not that large (in the grand scheme of things) obstructions being gone can totally change things.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aw I think she is just beautiful and so is Fin! Just going through the Mr Potato head spare parts kinda gangly stage (hopefully everyone knows what Mr Potato head is other wise really no point to the reference...!)

Hey Indy, would you mind telling me what kind of price you would be asking for either Fin or Fiona when they hit around 3? You can pm me if you want.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

LOL she'll never part with Finn!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

**** you 'forever homes' with your TLC, actual plans for babies, good care and training!

No hard feelings... *flounces back to the racetrack*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> **** you 'forever homes' with your TLC, actual plans for babies, good care and training!
> 
> No hard feelings... *flounces back to the racetrack*


:clap::rofl::clap:

Psst, Sarah. I'm getting Monty. So there may be hope yet for you to get one of Indy's critters. Just not Fin. :wink:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> :clap::rofl::clap:
> 
> Psst, Sarah. I'm getting Monty. So there may be hope yet for you to get one of Indy's critters. Just not Fin. :wink:


I have always wanted a big beautiful heavy horse type, I just think they are gorgeous! As much as I love my OTTB's one day I aspire to having a horse that doesn't come with all the baggage of a racehorse. My dream horse is actually a big beautiful Anglo Arab so maybe I will follow that dream instead....

Good luck with your horses Indy, they are beautiful! SR you must post some piccies of Monty so I can see!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I didn't say she wouldn't part with Fiona LOL! I just guarantee you she won't with Finn! You should see the bond between those 2! Those 2 are truly a great pair!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AB, just wait until it's all cleared out of there. It's taken a year to get this far in repairing the state of the property - it's still rough, but you should have seen what I started with! Since the farm is a bit of a local landmark in the area, I've actually had complete strangers pull into my driveway and thank me for taking the project on and fixing the place up.

Sarahver, Lol Finn's my boy. He's my next heart horse, and I bought him with the sole intention of him being my next heart horse, when he was just a 2 month old. I've actually considered parting with Fiona someday after she is saddle broke. Finn, not a chance, but Fiona, maybe. It's not out of the question. I really wouldn't consider letting her go before she's started though, most likely. I'll pm you my info, you can keep it on hand, and when the time comes if you are still interested we can go from there.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well that is good to hear, he looks like a lovely horse and I bet he has a beautiful temperament. I have a sneaking suspicion that after a couple years she will probably be just as attached to little Fiona as she is to Fin though!!

It's all good, three years is a long time and a lot can happen in my world, I just get all cuddly when I see those feathery legs!! Good luck with both of them I bet they turn out to be wonderful horses


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Sarahver, Lol Finn's my boy. He's my next heart horse, and I bought him with the sole intention of him being my next heart horse, when he was just a 2 month old. I've actually considered parting with Fiona someday after she is saddle broke. Finn, not a chance, but Fiona, maybe. It's not out of the question. I really wouldn't consider letting her go before she's started though, most likely. I'll pm you my info, you can keep it on hand, and when the time comes if you are still interested we can go from there.


Just saw your post Indy - you ain't foolin me I know you are going to fall in love with her and keep her!!! For sure keep my info though and best of luck with both of them!


----------

